# As of Right Now....



## canobie#1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Killington
Wildcat
Sunday River
Okemo 
Sugarbush
Sugarloaf
Stowe 
have all started

Loon is planning on starting today..


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm surprised that Okemo has started.  The forecast is still pretty marginal and they are pretty far south.

Bretton Woods is considering blowing snow mid-week, although the forecast may not work in their favor.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 2, 2014)

Okemo actually opens pretty early, so they're not just messing around like some of the places on the list (Stowe, Bush, Loaf, Cat probably).  Also the temps/humidity looks good their elevation and latitude for the immediate future.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 2, 2014)

I wonder how much of this is just stockpiling for Thanksgiving, and how much is an attempt to open ASAP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2014)

I would guess somewhere in between.  Thanksgiving is pretty late this year.  I would think all areas that have started will be trying to open by the 22nd at the latest; K and SR obviously going for ASAP opening.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Okemo is planning a Nov 15 opening. Stowe will open a week later Nov.22. Not sure what Okemo will be operating early season since their new chair isn't scheduled to be ready until mid Dec.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Okemo is planning a Nov 15 opening. Stowe will open a week later Nov.22. Not sure what Okemo will be operating early season since their new chair isn't scheduled to be ready until mid Dec.



Good point..  I've always enjoyed early season at Okemo mainly because that's a superior lift/trail IMO.  With it not available, things definitely change.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Okemo is planning a Nov 15 opening. Stowe will open a week later Nov.22. Not sure what Okemo will be operating early season since their new chair isn't scheduled to be ready until mid Dec.



Okemo will run the Sachem to Glades quads until the new 6 pack is ready.  Maybe green ridge also


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

For location alone, I'm surprised that Jay Peak is not on this list.

Is anyone in Quebec blowing snow?


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

I'd like to know not just who opened first, but of the ski areas that do open on Monday, or a day or two later, who really had the best product.  The biggest factor to me would be not having to walk.


----------



## Mariovntr (Nov 2, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> For location alone, I'm surprised that Jay Peak is not on this list.
> 
> Is anyone in Quebec blowing snow?



Le Massif is.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Okemo will run the Sachem to Glades quads until the new 6 pack is ready.  Maybe green ridge also


LOL....That's going to be some line for the magic carpet to get up to the Sachem lift. You know 99.9% of Okemo customers aren't hiking up.


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wildcat plans to open newt weekend.  They're almost finished on Upper Lynx.  They will blast up top until the temps drop.  Once the weather comes back later this week, they will blast on the lower mountain and hopefully open on Saturday.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Wildcat plans to open newt weekend.  They're almost finished on Upper Lynx.  They will blast up top until the temps drop.  Once the weather comes back later this week, they will blast on the lower mountain and hopefully open on Saturday.


Stowe's already blowing at the bottom.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

Jay Peak on Sunday.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

Grr...  iPhone does this even if I rotate the photo.  Any ideas?


----------



## Mariovntr (Nov 2, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Grr...  iPhone does this even if I rotate the photo.  Any ideas?



Easiest way to fix it....

... buy a Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Mariovntr (Nov 2, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Grr...  iPhone does this even if I rotate the photo.  Any ideas?



Seriously though... had that same issue with my iPhone. Couldn't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Mariovntr (Nov 2, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> Might as well use a laptop for a phone. v:-o



Lol. The S5 isn't bad. The Note is huge.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

You have to hold the iPhone with the volume buttons down, apparently.  Is there a BB Code command to flip it?


----------



## Edd (Nov 2, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> You have to hold the iPhone with the volume buttons down, apparently.  Is there a BB Code command to flip it?



Not sure. I'm surprised that that it didn't render properly if you had it rotated in your camera roll. Never seen that. You're using the app, I assume?


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

No, I was using Safari.


----------



## Edd (Nov 2, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> No, I was using Safari.



Never use that for AZ. Because we're talking pics and stoke I was going through the camera roll on my iPad. 

A spring shot from Cannon



Taken at Mittersill. That's DHS. He looks stupid. 



This is my espresso martini in Aspen. It's a known fact that they're delicious.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

The Tapatalk says that photo sharing is not permitted.

EDIT:  Nevermind.  I had the generic app installed.


----------



## Edd (Nov 2, 2014)

I recommend the AZ branded app instead of Tapatalk.

Edit: Just saw your edit.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

Let's try the Jay pictures again.  






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

It worked!  I guess I'll use the app from now on.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Loon is up a runnig with their guns.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2014)

Edd said:


> Taken at Mittersill. That's DHS. He looks stupid.
> 
> View attachment 14165



That's a fun-looking trail. Playful.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2014)

Not any more.

Been widened considerably and regraded for racing.   RIP Baron's


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's a fun-looking trail. Playful.



Yup it sure WAS


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 2, 2014)

Add Bretton Woods to the list.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 3, 2014)

Sugarloaf and Sugarbush too.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 3, 2014)

No snowmaking but here's my Magic pic of the weekend.  Mountain is in incredible shape.  EVERYTHING perfectly mowed & ready.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 3, 2014)

Let's hope that Magic has better luck this year.  They are another mountain that I like to root for.


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Killington
> Wildcat
> Sunday River
> Okemo
> ...



Loon did start last night and Bretton Woods has also started according to their posts on FB.


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 4, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> LOL....That's going to be some line for the magic carpet to get up to the Sachem lift. You know 99.9% of Okemo customers aren't hiking up.



It's usually not. Not enough people there early. 

I find it odd that they're blowing on Nor'Easter without the main lift in place, especially since that has not been a normal trail opened in the first batch.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 4, 2014)

spiderpig said:


> I find it odd that they're blowing on Nor'Easter without the main lift in place, especially since that has not been a normal trail opened in the first batch.



The massive terrain park that was on Nor'Easter is gone, so maybe it will become an early season trail.


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 4, 2014)

ss20 said:


> The massive terrain park that was on Nor'Easter is gone, so maybe it will become an early season trail.



That would make perfect sense to me if they had a lift to serve laps of it. To me, it would just become a run to the base. I would have picked Sachem instead for this year. And I'm not one of the people who has a house there.


----------



## snosharkrider (Nov 4, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> LOL....That's going to be some line for the magic carpet to get up to the Sachem lift. You know 99.9% of Okemo customers aren't hiking up.



They've bussed people up Lower Mountain Road to the Northstar in early seasons past so I'd imagine they could do the same to the Sachem chair


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 5, 2014)

snosharkrider said:


> They've bussed people up Lower Mountain Road to the Northstar in early seasons past so I'd imagine they could do the same to the Sachem chair



That's a waste of time. They've done carpet to the Sachem recently.

It sounds like the new lift is preventing them blowing snow on Buckhorn for now, so it could be driving the bus up to/from the Black Ridge Chair? I can't even imagine.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 5, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> No snowmaking but here's my Magic pic of the weekend.  Mountain is in incredible shape.  EVERYTHING perfectly mowed & ready.



Still looks great and should be able to open earlier this year.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 8, 2014)

Bretton Woods is opening at noon on Sunday.  Skiing is free with a food donation.


----------



## Mariovntr (Nov 8, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Bretton Woods is opening at noon on Sunday.  Skiing is free with a food donation.



That's awesome that they are doing this opening for charity. Gives me faith in humanity these days. Hats off to Bretton.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 9, 2014)

Wildcat will be open Sunday TTB at 10:00am as well... FOR FREE!!



> [h=3]Tickets & Specials[/h]Skiing and riding will be FREE on Sunday,  November 9! You will have to obtain a lift ticket, but it will be free  on Sunday. Considering the time of year and the approaching holiday  seasons, we do ask you to donate one canned good that we will donate or  we will also be accepting donations on behalf of  local food pantries.  But otherwise, come and get it! Food services will be limited and  rentals and ski school will not be available.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 9, 2014)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Wildcat will be open Sunday TTB at 10:00am as well... FOR FREE!!



Huge props to Wildcat.  I hope they have a great turnout - and sell lots of beer and burgers.  The best offering in the east - and it's free...  Sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Huge props to Wildcat.  I hope they have a great turnout - and sell lots of beer and burgers.  The best offering in the east - and it's free...  Sweet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wish I could get there. I am sitting here pondering the ride to BW though for noon time. Still some fall clean up to do so it probably won't happen


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 9, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Wish I could get there. I am sitting here pondering the ride to BW though for noon time. Still some fall clean up to do so it probably won't happen



I actually wouldn't mind taking my 7 year old up to Bretton Woods, but I think I will let the temptation pass. I don't want to risk a reinjury just yet, and I should probably tackle some fall chores so they aren't lingering a few weeks from now...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Nov 10, 2014)

This weekend was exciting to watch!  It was like a ski area explosion with Bretton Woods, Wildcat, Sugarloaf, SR adding more terrain - made it feel like Killington was placed into catch up mode!  For the most part the attention was definitely taken away from them.  Even the Boston, news channels were reporting on Wildcat and Bretton Woods and no mention of K-ton - great PR moves in NH.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 10, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I actually wouldn't mind taking my 7 year old up to Bretton Woods, but I think I will let the temptation pass. I don't want to risk a reinjury just yet, and I should probably tackle some fall chores so they aren't lingering a few weeks from now...!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll take him and introduce him to the joys of poaching trails. Better to teach them when their young.


----------



## Nick (Nov 10, 2014)

I can't wait to get out there. This weekend is kids soccer + in laws B-day party but hopefully the following weekend I can get out or some day i can duck out.


----------

